

Bluetooth 4.2 to bring Internet connectivity and increased speed - lcnmrn
http://www.bluetooth.com/SiteCollectionDocuments/4-2/bluetooth4-2.aspx

======
programmarchy
One major piece of news is that this new spec fixes the broken key exchange
during the pairing process, which made Bluetooth devices vulnerable to passive
snooping. [1] It now uses ECDH for key exchange. [2] This is big because one
of the main proposed use cases for BLE is medical devices, and now they can be
secured.

[1] [http://lacklustre.net/bluetooth](http://lacklustre.net/bluetooth)

[2] BLUETOOTH SPECIFICATION Version 4.2 [Vol 2, Part H] p. 1342

